# Mich macht XML noch wahnsinniger



## Titanpharao (16. Okt 2007)

Hi erstmal an alle,

also ich habe jetzt schon mit allem möglichen Parsern gearbeitet und verschiedene Dinge probiert. Aber langsam ist auch mein latein am ende.

Ich habe eine XML Datei. Der Aufbau ist beliebig. Jetzt muss ich verschiedene Dinge damit anstellen.

-aus XML Datei einen JTree erstellen
-alle Tags im JTree müssen Checkboxen enthalten
-dannach sollen über einen Button alle angeklickten Tags + ihre gesammten Inhalte(Attribute) in der selben Reihenfolge und Hierarchie wie die alte XML Datei eine neue Datei erzeugt werden.

Ich habe denn Tree mit Checkboxen erzeugt mit allen Tags, ich weis auch wie man diese ausliest (nur die Reihenfolge stimmt nicht mehr). Aber beim erstellen der neuen Datei, wirkt alles was ich davor gemacht habe als Hinderniss.

Hat jemand sowas schonmal gemacht, oder welche Form muss sowas haben?

Gibts ein JDOM wo ich schön die Tags parsen kann, vllt noch einen Baum passend zum Tree und das wieder zurückschreiben?

Ich habe echt schon so viel getestet nur es passt immer alles nicht und so richtig finde ich mich in die Parser nicht rein.

Bitte nicht wieder nur JDOM StAX ....etc alles schon probiert und weis dennoch nicht wie ich damit arbeiten soll.
 ???:L


----------



## 20mithrandir (16. Okt 2007)

Ich verstehe dein konkretes Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. Wenn du beim Einlesen und der Anzeige als Baum keine Probleme hast, was funzt dann genau beim Abspeichern nicht?

"Aber beim erstellen der neuen Datei, wirkt alles was ich davor gemacht habe als Hinderniss." <-- ???


----------



## Titanpharao (16. Okt 2007)

Habe jetzt schon großen Schritt hinbekommen   

Habe jetzt die "nodes" in ihnen steht ob der Tag selected ist usw...

Welcher Parser macht sich am besten, wenn ich weis welche Tags aktiviert sein müssen und jetzt eine neue Datei mit denn Daten der alten XML Datei  zu schreiben?

Nehmen wir an es sieht in etwa so aus.


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes" ?>
<test>
	<obj1>
		<wert>Wert1</wert>
		<wert>Wert2</wert>
	</obj1>
	<obj2>
	</obj2>
</test>

Der Baum zu der Datei sieht so aus:


test
  obj1
    twert
  obj2

Jetzt hat der user aber nur obj1/wert angeklickt. --->


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes" ?>
<test>
	<obj1>
		<wert>Wert1</wert>
		<wert>Wert2</wert>
	</obj1>
</test>

Das muss dabei rauskommen.

Mit was bekomme ich am besten die werte Raus + das was dazwischen steht...bedenke man das es auch so aussehen kann:

<country id="land-Brunei-BRU" name="Brunei" code="BRU" area="5765" population="230000" capital="Bandar Seri Begawan">
  <encompassed continent="Asia">100</encompassed> 
  </country>


----------

